# Stitch abscess



## AthensCoder (Jun 29, 2011)

What is the proper way to cade a stich abscess of the abdominal wall? Any help/opinions would be greatly appreciated.

OP report reads as follows:

Preop Dx: Infected abdominal wall mesh vs stitch abscess

PostOp dx: stich abscess, abdominal wall.

Procedure Performed: Excision of stitch abscess with subq tract and suture.

An elliptical incision was made excising the previous scar as well as the opening of the tract.  This was carries through underlying subq tissues and tracked superiorly. This was excised in its entirety. At the base of the track were 2 sutures that were removed.  There was an edge of mesh thay was also somewhay free because of these 2 sutures.  Thios was tediously dissected free and seubsequently excised at its lateral aspect.  The remaining portion of mesh was completely incorporated in the fascia and would require actual resection of the abdominal fascia to excise.  This does not appear to be the source of the infection, but actually appears to have beed the sutures.


----------



## susanp (Jun 29, 2011)

What about a complex repair code for the trunk?  Either code 13100 or 13101 could be reported depending on the size of the repair.


----------



## Treetoad (Jun 30, 2011)

How about 10121?


----------

